# Perches



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

View attachment 8881


I like these perches but need some measurements. Are they 12" apart? The 2X4 perch is screwed into a 1X4 that is attached to a 2X4 stud? Help me out here. I do like what I see


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Also, box perches help prevent drafts, drafts are bad. Can these perches be used if the front and bottom of the loft is wire?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Big T

I have these perches in my youngbird/Hen loft. They are great. I think mine are 12" on Center 5"long. I have yet to scrape them. I also like the box perches that are not completly inclosed. Lovebirds can post you a pic of these. You can also do a search for a thread on perches. I know we have been here before. 

Randy


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Big T said:


> Also, box perches help prevent drafts, drafts are bad. Can these perches be used if the front and bottom of the loft is wire?


I am not sure what you mean, Big T, but let me take a shot. I am just about ready to start my loft addition and the entire front of the loft is going to be 1/4" hardware cloth, with an aviary extending out from the same side. The floor is going to be a chipwood floor, covered by Luuan. I plan to build some perches similar to what you have posted. I see no reason why they wouldn't work with a wire floor or a wire front, or both.


----------



## brendan (Mar 13, 2008)

i also use these perches, they are on the back of my aviary which has a wire front and the floor under the perches is wire. mine are 90mm wide and 100m long and put on a backing board every 25cm and i find them great to use.



By casho


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Brendan mm and cm mean little to us in the USA, but if you say inches or feet we can relate to it much better, funny thing though I was told in school that we would be converting to the metric system and we would have to learn it, LOL LMAO, That's some 45 years ago and still nothing, all i can say is Amen to that!

P.S. I know we have many members that can relate to the metric system, so here's an idea next time how about putting the measurements both ways (meters or feet) (centimeters or inches) just an idea! Yea I know that's dangerous LOL!


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

For your conversion enjoyment......
http://www.worldwidemetric.com/metcal.htm

90mm = 3.54 inches
100m = 328.084 FEET huh?
25 cm = 9.84 inches


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, let me see if I got it. My perch can be a 2X4 about 4.5 inches long screwed to a 1X4 backing board. each perch is spaced 9.5 to 12 inches apart on the backing board. And I can hang each backing board verical about 12 inches apart. The backing board should be a little shorter than the height of my loft. Please correct me if I am wrong anywhere. Now one last question, does the backing board need to be spaced a small distance from the wall like the picture I used or can I screw it directly into the wall?


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Big T you got it, as far as the wall thing, if it was attached to the stud? if you have studs?, that is just about perfect, if you don't have studs to attach to then yes it will need to have something to bring it out from the wall more, unless you don't mind the wall being hit with flying propellant! 

Big T it wouldn't hurt to go ahead and try to attach to the wall, it might work out for you, it's just that I've found out that the "on stud thing" works out pretty darn good keeping the propellant in the deep litter on the floor and off the wall which is a big plus!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

here's a picture of the deep litter i use

http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/2193/loftbuildingproject2001kg1.jpg
I do plan on moving one of the perch sticks and go back to using just the studs on the wall, I've found out that I don't really need 35 perches on that wall after all and probably never will, oops I forgot "never say never"! James Bond is right!


----------

